# How long can i be on loa?



## starrymoon (Apr 21, 2021)

How long would i be able to take an loa for? Kinda want to be out for two months or so. It’s just personal, bc Ive just been super burnt out and stressed lately and I’ve never taken a leave from target before. Also, how soon should I let them know I wanna take a leave - like do I need to let them know two weeks ahead of time or what?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 21, 2021)

yes, let them know before they've written that week's schedule. 6mo max I think for personal


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 21, 2021)

i just feel like doing the paper work, all that mumbo jumbo is such a long process.  I went on workday and click Resign last night.  I love working for target, but jsut like you; im also super burnt out.  at least 2 per department also quit this week from front end to fulfillment, and 2 team leads, and our receiver.  All quit / quitting this month/next month.  im going to take a good 2 month break, since i have enough savings to pay bills and food and just relax or at least ive exhausted most of my funds.  I will be doing shipt/instacart as back up.  I went to HR yesterday  crying and told them i just cant be here right now.  it almsot felt like im abandoning my responsibility/life because target has been my life for 10+ years.  They suggested LOA, but call this, call that, fill up paper work..  and it felt like another few days to wait for, so i just said left.  its really bad on me, but well see if theyll rehire me back in 6-7 months if i decide to come back.
i also reported my TL whos super passive aggressive, and just all around mean to us market TMs.  hes been always the reason why we keep losing good team members in market dept.  also racist and narcissist.  called some vendors that are Black the N word in front of us,  he has nicknames for everyone of us, Black coworkers, Latinos, Asians and Whites and dont call us by our names.  At first it was awkward but overtime we all became desensitized by it.   And all the guys who quit never bothered reporting him so i did.  in hopes that the rest who are still in my market department dont have to suffer from this mental / verbal abuse.

edit: sorry i didnt meant to hijack your thread starry, i didnt wanna start my own post about my issues. lol


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 21, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> i just feel like doing the paper work, all that mumbo jumbo is such a long process.  I went on workday and click Resign last night.  I love working for target, but jsut like you; im also super burnt out.  at least 2 per department also quit this week from front end to fulfillment, and 2 team leads, and our receiver.  All quit / quitting this month/next month.  im going to take a good 2 month break, since i have enough savings to pay bills and food and just relax or at least ive exhausted most of my funds.  I will be doing shipt/instacart as back up.  I went to HR yesterday  crying and told them i just cant be here right now.  it almsot felt like im abandoning my responsibility/life because target has been my life for 10+ years.  They suggested LOA, but call this, call that, fill up paper work..  and it felt like another few days to wait for, so i just said left.  its really bad on me, but well see if theyll rehire me back in 6-7 months if i decide to come back.
> i also reported my TL whos super passive aggressive, and just all around mean to us market TMs.  hes been always the reason why we keep losing good team members in market dept.  also racist and narcissist.  called some vendors that are Black the N word in front of us,  he has nicknames for everyone of us, Black coworkers, Latinos, Asians and Whites and dont call us by our names.  At first it was awkward but overtime we all became desensitized by it.   And all the guys who quit never bothered reporting him so i did.  in hopes that the rest who are still in my market department dont have to suffer from this mental / verbal abuse.
> 
> edit: sorry i didnt meant to hijack your thread starry, i didnt wanna start my own post about my issues. lol


If you didn’t give 2 weeks notice you will be marked as non rehireable.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 21, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> i just feel like doing the paper work, all that mumbo jumbo is such a long process.  I went on workday and click Resign last night.  I love working for target, but jsut like you; im also super burnt out.  at least 2 per department also quit this week from front end to fulfillment, and 2 team leads, and our receiver.  All quit / quitting this month/next month.  im going to take a good 2 month break, since i have enough savings to pay bills and food and just relax or at least ive exhausted most of my funds.  I will be doing shipt/instacart as back up.  I went to HR yesterday  crying and told them i just cant be here right now.  it almsot felt like im abandoning my responsibility/life because target has been my life for 10+ years.  They suggested LOA, but call this, call that, fill up paper work..  and it felt like another few days to wait for, so i just said left.  its really bad on me, but well see if theyll rehire me back in 6-7 months if i decide to come back.
> i also reported my TL whos super passive aggressive, and just all around mean to us market TMs.  hes been always the reason why we keep losing good team members in market dept.  also racist and narcissist.  called some vendors that are Black the N word in front of us,  he has nicknames for everyone of us, Black coworkers, Latinos, Asians and Whites and dont call us by our names.  At first it was awkward but overtime we all became desensitized by it.   And all the guys who quit never bothered reporting him so i did.  in hopes that the rest who are still in my market department dont have to suffer from this mental / verbal abuse.
> 
> edit: sorry i didnt meant to hijack your thread starry, i didnt wanna start my own post about my issues. lol


Wow, how does that TL still have a job? That's crazy!


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know. My store is probably desperate to fill positions, but if I am going down, I'm taking that slimey person with me so at least my coworkers don't have to suffer from his antics.  They deserve a better leader.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 22, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> i just feel like doing the paper work, all that mumbo jumbo is such a long process.  I went on workday and click Resign last night.  I love working for target, but jsut like you; im also super burnt out.  at least 2 per department also quit this week from front end to fulfillment, and 2 team leads, and our receiver.  All quit / quitting this month/next month.  im going to take a good 2 month break, since i have enough savings to pay bills and food and just relax or at least ive exhausted most of my funds.  I will be doing shipt/instacart as back up.  I went to HR yesterday  crying and told them i just cant be here right now.  it almsot felt like im abandoning my responsibility/life because target has been my life for 10+ years.  They suggested LOA, but call this, call that, fill up paper work..  and it felt like another few days to wait for, so i just said left.  its really bad on me, but well see if theyll rehire me back in 6-7 months if i decide to come back.
> i also reported my TL whos super passive aggressive, and just all around mean to us market TMs.  hes been always the reason why we keep losing good team members in market dept.  also racist and narcissist.  called some vendors that are Black the N word in front of us,  he has nicknames for everyone of us, Black coworkers, Latinos, Asians and Whites and dont call us by our names.  At first it was awkward but overtime we all became desensitized by it.   And all the guys who quit never bothered reporting him so i did.  in hopes that the rest who are still in my market department dont have to suffer from this mental / verbal abuse.
> 
> edit: sorry i didnt meant to hijack your thread starry, i didnt wanna start my own post about my issues. lol


Vacation, personal & sick leave were options to use.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 22, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> yes, let them know before they've written that week's schedule. 6mo max I think for personal


90 days for personal.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 24, 2021)

Are there any rules around a personal LOA? Does it have to meet the FMLA guidelines or do you need other justification?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2021)

You are not to take one for another job, internships are a gray area, and might be denied depending on store.  Really, your store will decide.  We have had team members take long vacations, get surgery, take internships, stay home with kids, whatever.  Personal leave does not need any documentation.


----------

